# Fishing line spooler



## G-rhymesD (Dec 28, 2018)

I stopped over my inlaws house before the Christmas break. My father in law is my fishing partner and was showing me what he has been up to in his woodworking shop in the basement. I saw mounted to his bench an Amazon fishing line spooler and I liked it. So I quickly made a design and used what materials I had hanging around mostly aluminum and oil hardening drill rod and springs. Rods are adjustable with set screws and is mountable.


----------



## 4ssss (Dec 28, 2018)

Nice job.


----------



## brasssmanget (Dec 28, 2018)

used to use a workbench vise and a wooden dowel to do that as a young un'.....

That is obviously nicer!


----------



## kd4gij (Dec 28, 2018)

I built something similar to this years ago when I did a lot of fishing.


----------



## RJSakowski (Dec 28, 2018)

Welcome to the group!
I usually just run the spool on a bolt  in the lathe chuck but that limits me to working in the shop.  Out and about, I will often just drop the spool in the bottom of the boat  or the minnow bucket abut this sometimes causes line twist.


----------



## francist (Dec 28, 2018)

I made one some years ago for my fly lines...




-frank


----------

